# plus - prononciation & liaison



## Maître Capello

*Quand prononce-t-on le « s » final du mot plus ?*​
*Note des modérateurs :* De nombreuses discussions ont été fusionnées pour créer ce fil. Il est donc très long, mais il est également très complet. Voir également la même discussion sur le forum français-anglais ici. Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas le courage de les lire, voici un résumé.


*Règle générale :* On prononce le « s » dans un contexte affirmatif et on ne le prononce pas dans un contexte négatif.



« pluSS » [plys]« plu » [ply]*Contextes affirmatifs* (_plus_ = _davantage_)*Contextes négatifs* (_*ne*…plus, *non* plus_)_J'en veux *plus*.
J'aimerais en savoir *plus*._
*plus de*_ bière_ = (Il y a) *plus de *bière_Je *n'*en veux *plus*._ (familièrement : _J'en veux *plus*_.)_
Moi *non plus*._
*plus de*_ bière_ = (Il *n'*y a) *plus de *bière


Il y a cependant des cas particuliers et, parfois, les deux prononciations sont admises. (Les exemples où les deux prononciations sont possibles sont indiqués par un astérisque rouge ***.)



« pluSS » [plys]« plu » [ply] (normalement)
« pluZ » [plyz‿] (liaison devant une voyelle ou un _h_ muet)*Expressions*
_une fois de *plus*_*** (courant)
_être un *plus*
À *plus* !_*Expressions*
_une fois de *plus*_*** (plus soutenu)
_*plus* ou moins_ [ply.z‿u.mwɛ̃]
_À *plus* tard !_*de plus en plus* [də.ply.z‿ɑ̃.plys]
_Il mange *de plus en plus de* friandises._***
_Il mange *de plus en plus*._ (en fin de phrase)*de plus en plus* [də.ply.z‿ɑ̃.ply]
_Il mange *de plus en plus de* friandises._***
_Il se couche *de plus en plus* tard._*plus que*
_Il mange *plus que* moi._*** (courant)
_Je t'aime *plus que* tout._*** (courant)*plus que*
_Il mange *plus que* moi._*** (plus soutenu)
_Je t'aime *plus que* tout._*** (plus soutenu)*le plus (de + substantif)* [lə.plys]
_C'est en vacances que je mange *le plus*._*** (courant)
_C'est lui qui mange *le plus de* chocolat._*** (courant)*le plus (de + substantif)* [lə.ply]
_C'est en vacances que je mange *le plus*._*** (plus rare/soutenu)
_C'est lui qui mange *le plus de* chocolat._*** (plus soutenu)*plus de + substantif*
_Ils produisent *plus de* pommes qu'avant.
Je mange *plus de* pommes que toi.
Je veux *plus d'*argent._
(*N.B.*: Si on ne prononce pas le « s »,
on comprendra : « _Je *ne* veux *plus* d'argent_. »)*plus de + nombre / quantité*
_Ils produisent *plus de* deux tonnes de pommes par an.
Je mange *plus de* deux pommes par jour._*Additions* (_plus_ = _et_)
_Deux *plus* deux égale quatre.
Trois pommes *plus* une poire devraient suffire._*plus + adjectif/adverbe + que* (comparatif)
_Il est *plus *grand *que* moi.
Il est *plus* intelligent *que* moi._ [plyz‿]
_Je mange *plus *lentement *que *lui._ *le plus + adjectif/adverbe* (superlatif)
_La tour Eiffel est le monument *le plus* célèbre de France.
Il court *le plus* vite possible._ *plus … plus …*
*Plus *_je mange, *plus *je grossis.
*Plus* il siffle, *plus* elle chante._ [ply] (2x) (courant)
_*Plus* il siffle, *plus* elle chante._ [plyz‿] (2x) (poésie/chanson)


----------



## Icetrance

Bonjour!

J'ai une petite question.

Prononce-t-on le **s** dans le mot "plus"  dans les phrases suivantes?

Il y a plus d'arbres dans cette forêt.

Qui a le plus de temps? 

Je pense bien que la question de la prononciation de la lettre "s" est une question de région/pays? 

Ai-je raison?


----------



## Calamitintin

Je ne sais pas si c'est régional, mais je peux te dire que moi dans ce cas là je dis le s. Par contre je ne le dis pas quand il est employé dans "ne...plus".
Il y a pluss d'arbres dans cette forêt que dans celle-là.
Il n'y a plu d'arbres dans cette forêt.
++
Cal


----------



## Ploupinet

Et qui a le plusss de temps 
Tiens et d'ailleurs, quand on l'emploie tout seul, on dit "plusss" aussi !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Effectivement, ça sent la guerre nord/sud tout ça ! (mais, peut-être pas après tout!)

Pour ce qui me concerne :
quand "plus" a un sens positif je prononce le"s"
Je le prononce donc dans il y a plus d'arbre dans cette forêt que dans l'autre et dans Qui a le plus de temps ?

Quand c'est c'est le "plus" de la négation "ne ...plus", je ne le prononce pas
ex. il n'y a plus d'arbres dans cette forêt (du coup ce n'est plus une forêt...) ou on n'a plus le temps.


----------



## Calamitintin

Le nord et le sud semblent donc d'accord pour le moment .


----------



## Anne345

Théoriquement on ne le prononce pas devant une consonne, et on le prononce devant une voyelle ou un h muet: 
plu(s) droite : non prononcé
plus aimable, plus harmonieux : prononcé "z" 

Mais on le prononce devant un point, une virgule... (mais tous les grammairiens ne sont pas d'accord !) 
La prononciation avec le s final tend à se généraliser pour éviter la confusion avec le "plus" négatif toujours prononcé sans le s et construit sans ne dans la langue populaire``. 
Ex. j'en veux pluS (= davantage)
j(e n)' veux plu(s) 

Donc on le prononcera dans il y a plus d'arbre, si la phrase signifie il y a d'avantage d'arbres, pour la distinguer de la négation il (n'y) a plus d'arbres. 
Et on ne le prononce normalement pas dans "Qui a le plus de temps"

Mais effectivement, dans le midi on le prononce sans doute plus...


----------



## Nicomon

Calamitintin said:


> Le nord et le sud semblent donc d'accord pour le moment .


 
Et même les 2 versants de l'Atlantique.   Je dis aussi pluss dans les 2 cas. 

En ajout au post d'Anne, voici ce qu'en dit la BDL


----------



## Icetrance

Merci tout le monde! J'ai toujours prononcé le "s", comme vous le faites tous.

[...]


----------



## Calamitintin

Aaaah ! Mais on dit (bon, ok JE dis) : il est plu grand que lui...Alors que c'est bien l'idée du pluss...cf les explications d'Anne donc, mais la prononciation du s n'est pas systématique pour le +.
++
Cal


----------



## Punky Zoé

La règle est valable si plus est suivi d'un adjectif, pas, me semble-t-il, s'il est suivi d'un complément nominal (ce qui était la question initiale).


----------



## reka

_Qui en a fait le plus?_

Est-ce que le "s" final se prononce?

Merci!


----------



## jierbe31

Dans ton exemple, non. (Mais à Toulouse, oui! )

Sérieusement, le S final ne se prononce que devant un mot commençant par une voyelle ou un h aspiré.


----------



## Rosomah

Si je ne me trompe pas, le S final se prononce aussi dans les constructions de comparaison (qd il s'agit d'un nom) --> _J'ai plus [plys] de livres que toi_


----------



## Anne345

C'est variable, liaison devant une voyelle, pronociation du "s" même devant une consonne : 

Marc est plus/ malin que Luc. [ply] 
 Marc est plus_occupé que Luc. [plyz] 
Marc sort plus/ rarement que Luc. [ply] 
 Marc travaille plus_intelligemment que Luc. [plyz] 
Marc a plus de travail que Luc. [plys] 
Marc sort plus que Luc. [plys] 
Marc ne viendra plus [ply] 
(inspiré de http://www.lepointdufle.net/ressources_fle/plus.htm) 

PS : je suis dans l'Ouest !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis dans l'Est – même au-delà – et je dis pareil !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Reka said:
			
		

> Qui en a fait le plus?
> Est-ce que le "s" final se prononce ?


 
Bien sûr qu'il se prononce, exactement comme "Qui en a fait le moins ?".

Jierbe, pourquoi limiter cette prononciation à Toulouse : on prononce ainsi de Bordeaux à Nice ... et c'est justice  !


----------



## jierbe31

C'était juste un clin d'oeil, ô collègue !


----------



## itka

Reka, ce *s* se prononce dans tout le sud de la France et aussi par tous les gens du sud qui vivent accidentellement dans le nord...
Dans ton exemple, que tu le prononces ou pas, le sens ne change pas. Attention, je dis bien dans *cet exemple-là* ! Ce n'est pas toujours ainsi, au choix du locuteur.

Piotr, je pense qu'à Menton, ils le prononcent aussi !


----------



## Vachefolle

Là on dit 'moingue' 

Peut-être pour plus de clarté:

-*on prononce le s* quand c'est l'idée du *+ c'est-à-dire d'une quantité croissante*:
Je fume plus [plys] (quand je suis stressé).

-*on ne prononce pas* quand il s'agit du *- c'est-à-dire d'une quantité décroissante jusqu'à zéro:*
Je ne fume plus [ply] (j'ai arrêté de fumer).

-on ne prononce pas dans la comparaison 
Je suis plus [ply] petit que toi.
(sauf plus + voyelle = [z]: Tu es plus intelligent [plyz] que moi).


----------



## Nicomon

Je dirais... en fait je dis... _Qui en a fait le plu*ss*_ selon la règle qui suit (mais je ne prononce pas le S de moins)



> _*Plus se prononce *__*PLUSS*__*…*_
> Au sens de davantage, en fin de phrase. Ex. : Croyez-moi, elle vaut bien PLUSS. Source


----------



## geraldine16

J'avais toujours l'impression que lorsqu'on parle d'une idée positive on dit "plus" (avec s) et lorsque c'est negatif on dit "plu" sans prononcer le "s".​Par exemple: Je ne travaille plus (plu) a .....
J

oops j'avais pas fini.

L'autre exemple serait:

J'achète plus de lait.

Est-ce que j'ai raison? ou est-ce qu'il y a un autre regle?


----------



## sam i am not

Bonjour, 

Est-ce qu'il y a une règle en ce qui concerne la pronconciation du mot "plus". 
Est-ce qu'on prononce le 's' dans les 5 cas suivants: 

en plus.....
de plus...  (elle a trois pommes de plus)
les gens ne sont plus polis de nos jours...
Paul est plus fort que moi.
C'est plus qu'une idée, c'est la réalité.

merci de votre aide.


----------



## Xence

_Est-ce qu'on prononce le 's' dans les 5 cas suivants: 
_
en plus.....  *oui*
de plus... (elle a trois pommes de plus)   *oui*
les gens ne sont plus polis de nos jours...   *non*
Paul est plus fort que moi.   *non*
C'est plus qu'une idée, c'est la réalité.   *oui*


----------



## phynaert

Règle :
- si _plus_ signifie "more", le 's' se prononce (=> pluss)
- si _plus_ est négatif, le 's' ne se prononce pas. En revanche, il faut faire la liaison si nécessaire (_je n'ai plus envie_ => pluzenvi)


----------



## janpol

on le prononce : en plus, 3 pommes de plus, plus qu'une idée
on ne le prononce pas : plus poli, plus fort
... mais des différences régionales doivent exister !
S'il y a une règle, elle consiste à éviter la confusion entre "plus"(+) et"plus" (négation) :
Il ne mange plus" = prenons en compte le fait qu'à l'oral on "oublie" souvent  le "ne", donc : "il mange plus" (il mange davantage ? il a fini de manger?)
Il mange plusSS" = il mange davantage
Il mange plus (plu) = il a  fini de manger, il refuse la nourriture...


----------



## Xence

phynaert said:


> Règle :
> - si _plus_ signifie "more", le 's' se prononce (=> pluss)
> - si _plus_ est négatif, le 's' ne se prononce pas. En revanche, il faut faire la liaison si nécessaire (_je n'ai plus envie_ => pluzenvi)


 
Le quatrième exemple [ _Paul est plus fort que moi_ ] met cette règle en défaut.


----------



## phynaert

janpol said:


> on ne le prononce pas : plus poli, plus fort



... donc ma règle est trop simpliste, puisqu'il s'agit ici a priori du _plus_ dans le sens positif. 

J'applique donc le plan B : aller chercher une règle déjà écrite. En voici deux : une page web et un document PDF.

J'espère que cela sera plus précis <--- là on ne prononce pas le 's'.


----------



## Little Chandler

_Il n’en a pas plus_ -> plus = d'avance, donc... plus (on prononce le s)​ 
C'est vrai ou pas?   ​


----------



## kriko

De toute façon si tu as une hésitation tu ne le prononces pas, on comprend quand même.


----------



## janpol

Oui, Little Chandler, il n'en a pas pluS... Ce "S" final se prononce.


----------



## newstudent

Bonjour à tous,
Comment prononce-t-on le "plus" dans la phrase:
C'est lui qui a le plus de temps.
avec ou sans -s?
Merci d'avance,
un étudiant


----------



## melu85

dans ce cas, je dirais qu'on prononce le -s


----------



## tie-break

melu85 said:


> dans ce cas, je dirais qu'on prononce le -s


 
Moi aussi


----------



## ChrisPa

oui, c'est mieux, mais le sens est le même si on ne le dit pas


----------



## itka

Il me semble qu'il doit y avoir autant de Français qui prononcent le "S" que de Français qui ne le font pas... C'est tout à fait indifférent. Moi, tantôt je le prononce et tantôt, non...


----------



## Anne345

Alors pour rééquilibrer l'échantillon, je tiens à dire que je ne le prononce pas, comme dans  : "_C'est le plus beau, de tous les tangos du monde..."_


----------



## Grop

Anne345 said:


> "_C'est le plus beau, de tous les tangos du monde..."_



Ben moi je ne le prononce pas dans cette phrase (ni pour modifier aucun adjectif je pense), mais je le prononce dans  "C'est lui qui a le plus de temps."

Etonnant, non?

(Je pense comme Itka, mais j'imagine que ces choix sont plus régionaux que personnels).


----------



## janpol

"de plu*ssz* en pluss", non, plutôt de "pluzenplu(ss)" car on ne prononce pas le S et le Z de la liaison, c'est le S qui se transforme en Z.


----------



## jdgamble

Je comprends complètement la liaison! Je parle de le deuxième "plus" dans l'expression "de plus en plus".

Est-ce que l'on prononce le dernier "plus" dans ces expressions:

"de plus en plus" et "en plus"?

Je croix que oui. (Toujours) C'est correct?

C'est ma première question.

------------------------------------------------------------------

*****Quand l'on doit toujours dire le "s"*****

1.) La liaison (bien que ce soit vraiment [z])

La *seule* exception de celles est quand le "plus" est vraiment la fin de "ne... plus":

2.) Les expression "plus de", "plus que", et "en plus", *"de plus en plus"?*

3.) Le derrière mot de la phrase est "plus."

------------------------------------------------------------------

et ma deuxième question. Est-ce que ces règles sont toujours bonne?

Si non, Est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose pour ajouter ?


----------



## janpol

de plus en plus : si c'est à la fin d'une phrase ou d'une proposition, je prononce le "s" (il criait de plus en plus." "il criait de plus en plus, je ne pouvais pas dormir")
Je ne le prononce pas s'il est suivi d'un mot commençant par une consonne (j'avais de plus en plus peur", "il roulait de plus en plus vite")
je fais la liaison s'il est suivi d'un mot commençant par une voyelle (j'avais de plus en plus envie de dormir")
je prononce le "s" si le mot qui suit est "de" ("il avait de plus en plus de chance")
en plus : je prononce le "s" s'il est final ("vous pouvez me donner ça en plus ?")
je ne le prononce pas s'il est suivi d'un mot commençant par une consonne ("Auriez-vous le même modèle de chemise mais en plus sobre ?")
je fais la liaison si le mot commence par une voyelle ("auriez-vous ce modèle en plus élégant ?")
plus de, plus que : je le prononce ("je voudrais plus de café, s'il vous plaît", "il en a plus que moi")
Ces règles  sont-elles toujours bonnes ? Sans doute que non : des différences régionales doivent exister...


----------



## amitie1729

salut à tous

"en plus, il y a ceux qui disent"

comment prononcer 'en plus' ?

merci


----------



## janpol

En plus [plys] il y a ceux qui disent...
Le S se prononce dans ce contexte.


----------



## sneakergroove

Bonjour! Je voudrais vérifier la prononciation du ‘s’ dans le mot ‘plus’. Voici quelques phrases avec ‘plus’. J’ai souligné en rouge les cas dans lesquels je pense qu’il faut le prononcer.

La chaîne de télévision que je regarde le plus est la troisième chaîne.
New York est la ville où il y a le plus d’avocats.
Il a plus d’amis que moi.
Il n’y a plus de fromage.
Tu n’aimes pas ce film? Moi non plus.
Ce qui est le plus important c’est la famille.
Cette voiture est plus chère que celle-ci.
C’est Paul qui travaille le plus.
Il travaille plus que vous.

Je crois que c’est tout mais si vous connaissez d’autres exemples qui manque où il faut prononcer le ‘s’ où il ne faut pas le pronconcer voulez-vous m’en donner svp?

Merci d’avance
sneakergroove


----------



## Grop

sneakergroove said:


> Ce qui est le plus important c’est la famille.


Bonjour, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais dans ce cas précis (d'une liaison) le s se prononce comme un z. le plus z'important .


----------



## ramzi adico

oui c'est juste le plus important = le plus z'important


----------



## itka

Je mets en rouge les S que je prononcerais et en vert ceux qu'on pourrait prononcer pour bien insister.
La liaison se fait bien entendu avec le son [z] comme a dit Grop.



> La chaîne de télévision que je regarde le plus est la troisième chaîne.
> New York est la ville où il y a le plus d’avocats.
> Il a plus d’amis que moi.
> Il n’y a plus de fromage.
> Tu n’aimes pas ce film? Moi non plus.
> Ce qui est le plus(-z-) important c’est la famille.
> Cette voiture est plus chère que celle-ci.
> C’est Paul qui travaille le plus.
> Il travaille plus que vous.


----------



## janpol

d'accord à 100% avec Snakergroove.


----------



## denis_2

Après avoir lu (et écrit) les posts sur PLUS.. j'en viens à la conclusion qu'il ne FAUT PAS chercher à normaliser la prononciation et qu'on trouvera toujours des différences (régionales, personnelles, stylistiques..). J'espère qu'AUCUN prof ne torture ses élèves avec des exercices du type: la VRAIE, la meilleure prononciation (qui serait plutôt SA norme ou celle qu'il estime la meilleure). Vive la différence!


----------



## zhihui.whu

le mot "plus" a plusieurs sortes de prononciation ( mais je n'apprends le International phonétique alphabet.)   par exemple...  plus: /ply/ et /plys/ (je ne sais pas si c'est correct selon le IPA)   
           je confonds les deux de temps en temps...  pouvez-vous m'aider de l'expliquer?  
                  Je vous remercie d'avance...


----------



## Gutenberg

http://www.lepointdufle.net/ressources_fle/plus.htm


----------



## Little Chandler

Salut à tous !

Me voilà encore sur ce fil (Desolé !  ), mais je suis un peu confus, parce que je pensais qu'on prononçait toujours le "s" dans "plus de + nom". Mais dans la chanson de Francis Cabrel "Il faudra leur dire", je crois qu'on ne l'entend pas :

_Un peu plu[s] d'amour que d'ordinaire._

Est-ce qu'il est courant de ne pas prononcer le "s" dans ce cas.


Merci.


----------



## Grop

J'aurais prononcé ce s, mais j'ai la chanson en tête et je suis d'accord qu'il n'est pas prononcé. Encore une fois, ça dépend des locuteurs.


----------



## janpol

et pourtant, Cabrel est du Sud !
Je pense que, puisqu'il s'agit d'une chanson, il a trouvé plus facile de dire "pludamour" : "pluss d'amour" aurait prolongé la syllabe, ce n'était peut-être pas compatible avec la mélodie, et puis, il a pu considérer que la rencontre de ces deux consonnes (s-d) était peu harmonieuse. Qui plus est, ce "plus" n'est pas du tout équivoque : il ne peut pas être confondu avec le "plus" de négation.


----------



## jdgamble

Je pense que c'est la question:

Est-ce qu'il y a des instances lorsque, quoi qu'il arrive, le "S" doit être prononcé ou ne doit pas être prononcé? Autrement, c'est complètement incorrect?


----------



## janpol

un exemple pris dans une chanson ne peut guère être significatif : poètes et chanteurs se permettent des licences. Cependant, ils veillent à ce qu'il n'y ait pas d'ambiguïté.
s'il y a une règle, c'est celle-ci.
un exemple : sachant que nous escamotons souvent le "ne" de négation, la phrase "j'en veux plus" pourrait signifier deux choses opposées si l'on ne ne prononçait pas le "s" dans l'un de ces deux cas : j'en veux plus (plusss) = j'en veux davantage, j'en veux plu = je n'en veux plus = j'en ai assez. S'il y avait désaccord sur ce point entre francophones de Lille, Marseille, Brest, Strasbourg, Montréal, Liège, Genève etc etc, je serais un peu surpris, à moins qu'il n'y ait des endroits où l'on n'oublie jamais le "ne" dans une phrase négative.
[…]


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
Puis-je émettre l'hypothèse qu'il y a au moins deux registres pour la prononciation du mot "plus" ?
Il y a le registre "normal" et le registre "élégant". (Auquel on pourrait même rajouter le registre "élégant vieilli").
Dans une chanson, il est normal que le chanteur choisisse le registre "élégant".

[…]


----------



## Platypat

Bonjour!
J'ai lu beaucoup de fils à propos de la prononciation du mot "plus," mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé les renseignements dont j'ai envie.  Si le "plus" se trouve après "ne," mais avant "que," comme dans l'exemple suivant, est-ce que le "s" se prononce?

Ses cheveux n'étaient plus qu'un nid de guêpes.

Je sais que, d'habitude, le "s" est muet quand "plus" a un sens négatif.  Par contre, j'ai entendu qu'il se prononce dans l'expression "plus que."  Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## arundhati

Platypat said:


> Je sais que, d'habitude, le "s" est muet quand "plus" a un sens négatif. Par contre, j'ai entendu qu'il se prononce dans l'expression "plus que."...


 Ce n'est pas le cas ici (ou plus a un sens restrictif et non pas positif), le s est muet.


----------



## jaidesquestions

C'est [plys] que ça.
C'est [plys] qu'assez.
Il est [ply] grand que son frère.

pourquoi [plys] dans les deux premiers?


----------



## yuechu

C'est prononcé [ply] dans le troisième car il y a un adjectif après (à la différence des deux premières phrases).


----------



## geostan

On peut ajouter à la prononciation du s, le nom du temps plus-que-parfait.


----------



## jaidesquestions

Il mérite bien *[plys]*.
Nous n’en avons *[ply]*.

Laquelles les règles de prononciation s'appliquent ici?


----------



## jann

La règle générale qui explique la prononciation de ces 2 phrases figure dans le 1er post du fil : On prononce le « s » dans un contexte affirmatif et on ne le prononce pas dans un contexte négatif.

La première phrase est affirmative ; la deuxième est négative. 

Pour des explications en anglais, voir le fil correspondant sur le forum français-anglais: plus (prononciation)


----------



## la fée

*À plus !*

Bonjour, avec ou sans "s" final? Ou les deux prononciations sont possibles? Merci!


----------



## Lly4n4

Bonjour, 

si c'est à la fin d'une conversation, comme on dirait "Salut / à la prochaine / ciao / tchao" : "à plusse" (je l'ai d'ailleurs déjà vu orthographié comme cela...).
J'ai même vu pour rire "à peluche" / "à p'luche". 

Si c'est dans une expression comme "à plus tard" : [à plu tar].

Si c'est "il n'y en a plus" (sans accent donc) / "a plus" : [a plu].


----------



## la fée

Lly4n4, je parle justement de la formule de salutation qu'on emploie au lieu de "salut"... c'est "à plusse" qu'il faut donc la prononcer! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

j'ai lu attentivement les règles proposées.
Je suis en train de lire un extrait de "Le grand incendie de Londres" de Jacques Roubaud et j'ai des doutes sur la prononciation de plus.

"Je lis plus que je ne devrais. J’y passe plus de temps peut-être qu’à toute autre activité" (je ne prononce pas le S dans le premier cas, je le prononce en revanche dans la seconde phrase)

Pouvez-vous me dire ce qu'il faut faire?


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, je prononce le s dans les deux cas, mais le récapitulatif (premier message du fil) indique que ta prononciation est correcte.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,

je voudrais avoir une confirmation sur ceci : dans un comparatif ou superlatif est-ce qu'on prononce le *S* ?
ex :
_Il a plu*s* (antéposé) travaillé qu'elle_.
_C'est lui qui a le plu*s* (antéposé) travaillé. _

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## geostan

Je ne prononcerais pas le s dans ces exemples.


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord merci bien !

Mais si_* plus *_est postposé, on prononce le s, n'est-ce pas ?

_Il a travaillé plu*s* qu'elle.
C'est lui qui a travaillé le plu*s*._


----------



## geostan

Dans le premier exemple où le sens est *davantage*, je prononcerais le s. Dans le deuxieme exemple, je crois que les deux prononciations sont possibles, mais la BDL donne cet exemple:
*C'est Martin qui a travaillé le plus hier*. Et dans cet exemple, elle recommande la prononciation du s.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec Geostan. Sans parler des différences régionales, le _s_ de _plus_ se prononce de la même façon qu'il précède ou suive le participe passé :

Je dis ainsi [ply*s*] dans tous ces cas :
_Il a plu*s* travaillé qu'elle. / Il a travaillé plu*s* qu'elle.
C'est lui qui a le plu*s* travaillé. / C'est lui qui a travaillé le plu*s*._


----------



## pekinois

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais déterrer ce sujet intéressant (et merci pour les règles), avec 'plus avec un verbe' :

Il faut plus parler [plys] si affirmation et [ply] si négation (ne plus parler) / Il faut parler plus [plys]
Il ne faut pas plus parler [plys] si affirmation et [ply] si négation (ne plus parler)  / Il ne faut pas parler plus [plys]

Suis-je dans le vrai ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous avez bien compris, mais attention, si _plus_ est déjà une négation, il faut éviter la double négation (_pas plus_). Dans ce cas on tournera la phrase autrement :

_Il est faux de dire qu'il ne faut plus parler.
Vous pouvez continuer de parler._


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai une question existentielle. 
Suis-je la seule à ne pas prononcer le « s » de « _plus de _» mais à dire « _plusse que_  » ?

Comme je prononcerais_ plu de 8 heures _mais _plusse que 8 heures?  _


----------



## JClaudeK

Je prononce comme toi.  […]


----------



## Nicomon

Merci de la confirmation, JClaudeK.  Je me demandais si ce _plusse que_ était un québécisme.


----------



## WAMES.UY

Bonjour,

J'arrive un peu après la bataille, mais j'ai lu toute la discussion et on n'a pas traité la comparaison implicite. Exemple:
*Dans ce cas-là, c'est pluS formel.* (En comparant deux phrases).
C'est pluS raffiné.  (En parlant de deux mets).

Je les ai entendu prononcer ces S, mais je me demande si ne pas les prononcer serait également possible. Ce *plus* pourrait facilement être assimilé à celui de la négation mais le contexte ne le permet pas dans ces cas, je pense. Qu'en me dites-vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ces exemples, les deux prononciations sont possibles, mais personnellement je ne prononce pas le _s_. Je dirais d'ailleurs que la prononciation du _s_ est un peu familière dans ce cas.

Quoi qu'il en soit, que la comparaison soit explicite (avec _que_) ou implicite (sans _que_), la prononciation reste la même.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit doute sur la prononciation de 's' de 'plus' dans cette phrase:

- C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas mal, ce film : une jolie histoire d'amour, des acteurs sympathiques. Mais on est très loin du chef-d'œuvre. C'est un film agréable, on passe un bon moment, sans *plus*.

Moi, j'opte pour la prononciation de 's', car par 'sans plus' je comprends  'sans qqch de plu*s/ *rien de plu*s*' où le 's' est prononcé, à moins que ça ne signifie autre chose.

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_Sans plus _se prononce très généralement *avec le s*. Cependant j'ai déjà entendu quelques personnes l'omettre.


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour !
J'ai lu la phrase suivante dans un livre aujourd'hui : "...aux fêtes de la ville, Ombrage préférait le silence des bois, aux plaisanteries avec des amis les longues promenades au bord de la rivière Ridée, aux grand manèges brillants, aux fêtes foraines et aux marchés où résonnaient mille voix, il préférait la quiétude des forêts d'érables-et *plus encore* à l'automne, lorsqu'elles se transformaient en massif dorés."
Comment est-ce que vous prononcez "plus encore" dans ce contexte ? Est-ce que le mot "plus" finit par le son [s] ? (ou bien y a-t-il une liaison ?)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je fais quant à moi la liaison, mais les deux prononciations sont possibles.

[ply.z‿α̃.kɔʁ]
[plys.α̃.kɔʁ]


----------



## Blougouz

oui les deux liaisons, en S ou Z sont possibles, sachant que de toute manière il faut bien prononcer le "s" de "plus", ici, du fait que "encore" commence par une voyelle.
Je pense qu'on peut ne pas faire la liaison seulement lorsqu'on veut vraiment insister sur le "plus". Mais pas ici en tout cas.

Personnellement, à l'oral, ou bien lecture de textes modernes, articles ou courriers etc,  je dis
[plys‿α̃.kɔʁ]
cependant, en lecture de textes littéraires, anciens, de théâtre, ou encore poèmes, je dis plutôt:
[ply.z‿α̃.kɔʁ]

Donc ici je dirais [ply.z‿α̃.kɔʁ], Uniquement question de préférence personnelle, ça rend le texte plus beau et plus élégant je trouve.


----------



## Maître Capello

La *liaison* ne peut être qu'en [z]. Il n'y a en effet pas de liaison si on dit [ply*s*], mais il peut y avoir un *enchaînement*.

[ply.z‿α̃.kɔʁ] (liaison)
[ply.s‿α̃.kɔʁ] (enchaînement)
[plys.α̃.kɔʁ] (sans enchaînement)


----------



## Blougouz

Merci Maestro, j'ai du mal à faire la différence!


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est surtout une question de définition !  On ne parle de *liaison* que si l'on doit rajouter un phonème consonantique ne se trouvant pas à la fin du premier mot seul, comme [z] qui ne se trouve pas dans _plus_ [ply(s)].


----------



## SergueiL

Plus précisément, c'est la consomme finale habituellement muette qui est prononcée et liée avec la voyelle qui suit.


----------



## Bezoard

Si ce n'est que la consonne peut éventuellement changer un peu de son, comme dans _sang impur _où la liaison se prononce traditionnellement _k_.


----------



## gvergara

Bonjour ,

Si j'ai bien compris, […] on dit que le _s_ final de _plus _n'est pas prononcé quand il s'agit de la négation, mais, aussi, on dit qu'il faut bien le prononcer lorsque _plus _se trouve en fin de phrase. Alors, comment faudrait-il prononcer plus dans la phrase _Tu veux plus de café ? - Non, merci, je n'en veux *plus*_., dans laquelle _plus _est en même temps négation et est placé en fin de phrase ?

Merci d'avance,

Gonzalo


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

le "s" final se prononce le plus souvent quand "plus" a valeur positive, mais jamais s'il a valeur négative.


----------



## Maître Capello

_— Tu veux *encore* du café ?_ / _Tu *ne* veux *plus* de café ?_ / _Tu veux *plus* d'café ?_ (familier) → prononcé [ply], marquant la cessation
_— Non merci, je *n'*en veux *plus*._ / _Non merci, j'en veux *plus*._ (familier) → prononcé [ply], marquant la cessation

_— Tu veux *plus* de café ?_ → prononcé [ply*s*], synonyme de _davantage
— Non merci, je *n'*en veux *pas plus*._ → prononcé [ply*s*], synonyme de _davantage_


----------



## Monicaallred

Côté prononciation, on ne prononce pas le _s _de _plus _dans l'expression _pas plus que cela, _exact ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, c'est bien exact : le "s" de "plus" ne se prononce pas dans ce cas.


----------



## jekoh

Le "s" se prononce généralement dans _pas plus que ça._


----------



## Locape

Je le prononce également, 'pas pluss que ça'.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi c'est blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc : les deux prononciations sont naturelles pour moi. Je prononce le plus souvent le _s_, mais ce n'est pas systématique. En tout cas, si quelqu'un ne le prononce pas, cela ne me dérangera pas plus que ça…


----------



## gss23

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je voudrais savoir si le "s" du mot "plus" se prononce dans la phrase,
"Je fus charmé encore plus que surpris."

Pourriez-vous m'aider?


----------



## Stéphane89

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je le prononce.


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne le prononcerais pas nécessairement, notamment si cette phrase se trouvait dans un discours soigné, ou dans une poésie.


----------



## itka

Moi, qui pourtant prononce tout, (accent du sud)... celui-là, je ne le prononce jamais !


----------

